# Hybrid bikes (Specialized vs Scott)



## floresjc (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello. 

My wife and I are looking to get back into cycling. We have a new baby boy, and we're going to be carting him around town and on paved trails in a Chariot CX2. 

Last bike I owned was a mid-90's Schwinn MTB. I have 3 LBS in the area, and I have visited all three. The one furthest from my house carries Specialized, and they are an amazing shop. My wife and I both enjoy the atmosphere and their customer service/expertise. The shop closest to me carries Trek and Scott, and its a more corporate feel, they didn't seem to care that we were in there, but they weren't rude either. The other bike shop is really close as well, and their customer service was in between the other two, and they carry primarily Giant.

I want to get a hybrid, because I'm not going to be any heavy duty off roading, and I don't want to go full bore into a road bike. The one I've got out front right now is the Specialized Crosstrail Sport Disc, and I really like the styling and the feel. Only concern I have is that its $770 (maybe less after some haggling), and I've been reading that the components may not quite be up to par, primarily the Tektro hydraulic disc brakes. During my limited demo, they worked fine, but I can't speak to the longevity, or ease of upgrade of this component. 

If I'm willing to buy at the closer shop, Scott SUB 20 is only a little bit more, and has probably better overall components. I don't know anything about Scott though, and I'm going to go ride that bike again tomorrow. 

Anyone care to chime in on the situation? My gut feeling is to plunk down the money for the Specialized, and then just upgrade the brakes whenever they wear out. My wife really likes the Specialized Ariel, so it would be convenient to get in good with the one shop we like.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

I had some Tektro hydro brakes. I really liked them. I pulled them off my Cdale and used them on my commuter. I woulds still have them but I gave the bike to my brother and he now has them. While there are better, I used them for 2 years and never had one problem. 

Scott, Giant, Specialized all good. I like having a shop thats close to me, but I ride alot and need stuff for my bike all the time. I felt just like you when I first walked into the store closet to me. But for some reason, after I spend some $$ in thier store and tipped the mechanic $50 spot after he built up a wheel set for me, I got treated alot better..... funny how that works. The same goes for the shop farther away from me, felt the same as you, then I bought 2 bikes from them and now I get 10% off and the sales guy almost all the time ask me if I'm going riding....funny how that works. You'll have to make the final descision yourself though. Best of luck and happy riding.


----------



## sbbamafan (Jul 28, 2009)

My son is going to college next year and needed a new bike since we are not letting him take his car. I ended up choosing (it's a birthday present) a Specialized Crosstrail Disc. I road it and loved it - hope he does too! If he doesn't he can have my bike


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about the components, Tektro brakes will be fine for knocking around town - they are a bit on off for trail riding. I would go for the one that you like the best, from the shop you feel gives the best service. I have an old Scott 700c hybrid the wife is on a 2007 Spesh hardrock, set up for urban riding - both have been great bikes. I got about 4000Km (commuting, recreational stuff ) out of the stock Acera drive train before the shifters become horribly sloppy and the wheels started to need constant truing. Because I liked the bike I didn't even think of getting a new bike, just put a 105 drive train, a nice set of wheels and rigid steel forks and it's still going strong today - the bike I definitely use the most. I've even done a few road tours on it with racks (and a set of wheels that cost twice as much as the bike)


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

floresjc said:


> ...
> If I'm willing to buy at the closer shop, Scott SUB 20 is only a little bit more, and has probably better overall components. I don't know anything about Scott though, and I'm going to go ride that bike again tomorrow.
> 
> ....My wife really likes the Specialized Ariel, so it would be convenient to get in good with the one shop we like.


The Scott is an OEM like most bikes and it's all good. The same bike could have a Fuji or Kona sticker on it.

IMHO your wife's choice has pretty much narrowed it down for you. It seems convenient to get them from the same shop. Buy and enjoy.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a 2010 Crosstrail and it's a great bike. I'd encourage you to get the cheapest one and upgrade the components over time as they wear out. You'll save $250 if you don't move up to the Sport Disc.


----------



## floresjc (Mar 18, 2012)

I been to all the shops again, and I think I'm in love with the Giant Roam 0. My wife also likes the women's model, plus the shop is right down the hill from me, and they have good customer service. They've even offered a deal on the bike, plus accessories (my brothers both have Giant bikes from there). 

I still really like the Crosstrail (the blue color is awesome) but for the same price, I can get a better spec'd Giant at a really close shop. Looks like I'll be a Giant man.


----------

